# Town Smokehouse indoor commercial smoker



## avantaggio (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, does anyone have any experience or know anything about the Town Smokehouse smokers? I am opening a butcher shop and plan to smoke bacon, ham, sausage, etc but am limited on space. There is no option for an outdoor smoker because of zoning. Town offers a 2 foot model that would be ideal for my space and production volume. I can't find much info out there and obviously don't want to drop nearly 2K for junk. 

Thanks


----------



## four20 (Feb 28, 2016)

I first suggest you talk to dhec. Here in my area there are 3 manufacturers of smokers they will allow installed and used now. They must have piped drains for drippings. The new 2016 regulations make you have to jump through hoops and spend more than ever to set up shop.


----------

